# good buy on scope?



## crittergitter (Feb 24, 2010)

got a chance to buy a burris 6x-18x plex hi-lum lens fullfield scope for what seems like a giveaway price. I'm not at all familiar with this as i've never been a scope shooter. With my eyes getting older and now that i'm getting into coyote hunting and all my shots seem to be so far out I'm going to buy it. Is this a decent piece of equipment?


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Can't go wrong with Burris brother, it's great glass and an equally great company. Also, they have what they call a "FOREVER WARRANTY." If anything at all happens to your scope for the life of it, whether or not you're the original owner and with or without paperwork, they'll make it right. There US HQ is right here in Greeley. If you ever need feet on the ground here to help deal with them let me know, I've already been there 2x for fixes and they were just as helpful as I've heard. Still working on getting a tour though.


----------



## crittergitter (Feb 24, 2010)

I got it in my hands, great buy I like it already. Came in original box with papers 50.00 could not let it go. Thanks for the info!


----------



## headhunter25 (Feb 21, 2010)

Good buy!!! Burris scopes rock. Can't be the glass quality for the money either.

CC


----------

